# poop...dry & wet?



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

for a healthy bird to be...does all the poop have to be dry or sometimes they have just liquid coming out with little dropping in it?

is that normal?


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I sure hope it's normal - I see that every once in a while. Cooter is robustly healthy so I haven't worried about it, but them I'm not one to over emphasize the occasional odd looking poo....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, the poop is not always the same, esp if they drink alot of water when hot or after bathing, hens will have large volume smelly poops too. weather change, humidity can have effects on the droppings as well, it is good to look for a bright green and smelly droppings, that can clue you in that something may be amiss.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

i always hear that poop has to be dry and if they're not then something is wrong...its good to know that its a normal thing. tnx guys


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

clean the floor before dark, and than check the droppings first thing in the morning.....should tell the story


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Just so you understand, does your poop look the same each time? And when it is different are you always sick? All poop is somewhat damp to wet. 

Tony


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

How about babies poop...is it ok for them to be we but whole?


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

I meant wet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birdkeeper said:


> I meant wet


all poop when fresh is wet, then it drys.. if they have bright green, large volume, water poops that smell, then something is not right.. the poop most of time should have some thickness to it not just water.. although the water poops do happen like said before...just not all the time.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

What type of feed do you give your birds? feed can also affect the poop. But I will look for dark green poop, wet poop is normal specially when their sitting on eggs.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Big T said:


> Just so you understand, does your poop look the same each time? And when it is different are you always sick? All poop is somewhat damp to wet.
> 
> Tony


This says it all. Depends on day, feed, amount of water, and weather they are sitting or not. I feed my pigeons a mixture containing 75% flying racer w/corn and 25% pellets therefore at times, their droppings can be a bit more wet.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

BIRDKEEPER....Here`s what to do to check every bird you have....Get up at 5:30am...Go into your loft with a searchlight...Check all the birds droppings...Here`s what to look for:
#1 the best>>> Small round dropping,white tipped...
Could be dk or med in color...green,brown are the colors you want...
#2 >>> Droppings are like mash potato`s in texture...Same colors as above....

#3 >>> NOT GOOD >> Watery light green,watery any color...Food thrown up on perches and floor...Yellow dropping in water or dried out on the perch....

Everything in #3 is BAD !!!

Please noteuring the day,a little water in the dropping is OK after they drink after training toss or loft flying...It`s at night,with no water being drank,that their droppings should be firm as in #1....I call them little candies,or marbles..That`s what they should look like....Alamo


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Alamo said:


> Here`s what to look for:
> #1 the best>>> Small round dropping,white tipped... Could be dk or med in color...green,brown are the colors you want...
> #2 >>> Droppings are like mash potato`s in texture...Same colors as above....
> #3 >>> NOT GOOD >> Watery light green,watery any color...Food thrown up on perches and floor...Yellow dropping in water or dried out on the perch....
> Everything in #3 is BAD !!!


That's a handy check-list, Tom, thanks for posting it! 

What makes the droppings light green and/or yellow?
I've experienced the dark green slimy bile droppings , but not sure about the light colors.
My birds that are sitting on eggs make droppings that look like cigar butts when they come off the nest  (then the cockbirds parade around and track the poop everywhere)


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Light green,especially with food thrown up is YBS (YB sickness)....Light green with no food,is usally seen when a bird comes home after a few days late from a race...It had no food to eat,and probally drank dirty water also,and that`s what you will see for a couple of days,untill it`s system gets back to normal,after eating regular for a couple of days...
Yellow watery droppings are probally a sign of canker..Birds home late after being lost will sometimes have yellow dropping in water..Remember,all birds have the canker germ in it`s system...It will never overcome the bird,unless it is worn out and weak from being lost for days....It might be something else bothering the bird,so you will have to check out info in a pigeon health book...But the only colors you want to see in firm droppings is a dk or med green,or any shade of brown...The colors go by what the pigeons favorite grain is...Some like more corn,or some like more peas etc...You might even get a dropping allmost black in color...***** corn,if not of good quality,and allmost black in color,will make the birds droppings blackish...So be aware of what you are feeding,can change the colors of the droppings...Alamo


----------

